# At the Atlanta Spring Show



## newbud (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi all. Arrive here yesterday with my friend Roy and rekindled some old friendships from the Atlanta Orchid Society. I wasn't the only one who had lost a loved one over the last few years so it was a time of mixed feelings. It was so good to see my old friends and make some new ones. One was Sam and Jeannie from Orchid Inn. As busy as Sam was setting up his booth he took the time to explain lots to me about slippers. He also sold me a beautiful P. phillippinense that's in bud and about ready to pop. Also picked up a nice P. appletonianum in bloom from Peachstate who had a nice selection of Paph. species and according to Carson some were rare. Unfortunately I just can't buy everyone I see or want. Here are a few random slipper shots.


----------



## newbud (Mar 10, 2017)

*A couple more...*


----------



## abax (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you for the pics from the show. I needed that!


----------



## newbud (Mar 10, 2017)

Yw. More to come when I get home. 
Guess who got to clerk for the Paph. and Phrag. judges? What an education that was. Saw so many plants that until now I had only seen in pictures. My best captures were a Paph phillippinense and an appletonianum. Plus a Phrag. warseiwitzianum (I know spelled wrong).


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Shows like this always bring joy, even during a sad time.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Mar 11, 2017)

Great photos! I love the colors


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. When you get to a show and Sam has brought lots of stuff it's hard to not empty your wallet!


----------



## newbud (Mar 11, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks for sharing. Shows like this always bring joy, even during a sad time.



Yes, two days of bliss.


----------



## newbud (Mar 11, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. When you get to a show and Sam has brought lots of stuff it's hard to not empty your wallet!



Thanks Cosmic.

Yes Eric and got to me he did. 





But only one Paph. phillippinese X self. He had a sib on his display table that took a couple awards. Nice buds too I hope they don't blast as they usually do when they've been through so much trauma.


----------



## newbud (Mar 11, 2017)

Here's some more of Sam's display and table:


----------



## newbud (Mar 11, 2017)

Here's an appletonianum I snagged from Peachstate:











A couple of close ups playing with my macro lens:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks aging for sharing.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 12, 2017)

What??? I'm pissed, Atlanta didn't have anything like this last year!! :'(

Beautiful photos and flowers!!


----------



## newbud (Mar 12, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> What??? I'm pissed, Atlanta didn't have anything like this last year!! :'(
> 
> Beautiful photos and flowers!!



Yeah. .. that's what I heard. I think they're trying to make up for it.


----------



## Don I (Mar 12, 2017)

Good stuff thanks.
Don


----------

